# Dragonmart or Outlet Mall for Camping/Hiking Gear?



## fudzzz (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm off tomorrow to do some shopping for my weekend camping + hiking trip. I'm planning on getting a tent, sleeping bag, maybe a foldable chair, a sturdy hiking bagpack (to carry most of this stuff), and hiking boots.

I'm on a VERY tight budget, and after looking through Mirdiff City Centre stores, I've decided to head to Dubai Outlet Mall and Dragonmart. I've heard mixed reviews about Dragonmart, but I might have a browse around anyway, since even the Carrefour camping equipment is China-made and is supposedly pretty good.

I'm thinking I should probably buy the hiking boots in the Outlet Mall, but the rest of the stuff I should get from Dragonmart.

Any recommendations, experiences, advice?


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

i) First and foremost - watch and listen to weather forecast. Informed friends or family the route you're taking? If you're alone - not a clever idea.

ii) Are you going to be packing extras (food/drink/emergencies) in case anything happen?

iii) What you pay is what you get out of those camping stuff - pick carefully when you gamble with quality over cost. Your camping gear must be able to help you survive outdoors especially during emergencies.


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

gulfnews : Warning against sea trips, desert camps as cold spell continues in UAE


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

Spend as much as you can on ''GOOD" boots as this can be a life saver! And quality socks, wear them about the house before even thinking of going out into the wilds. When buying a ruc sack get try them on in the shop with some weight in


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

Fully charged mobile and only switch on when you need it


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

If you have not already gone I would go to Decathlete at the Mirdif city center,they have good stuff with good prices.


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

Another thing to think about is liquids as you will have to carry it all in, and liquids are heavy. You need to remember to keeps some back for your walk out.
When Im out in the wilds of the Highlands of Scotland I carry very little, as I can top up from streams, you are not going to find much like that out here.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

There are sometimes reasonable deals on boots at the Sand and Surf Outlet shop in Al Quoz.


----------



## BALACOOL (Jun 30, 2012)

Felixtoo2 said:


> There are sometimes reasonable deals on boots at the Sand and Surf Outlet shop in Al Quoz.


Yep. Sun and sands in Al Quoz is an option look at.


----------

